# Ripped fin



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

:?: :?: :?: *pouts* Heyaz, I was cleaning out real and the goldies tanks today (with my new handy dandy hose thingamuhjig) and when I went to remove Real from his tank so I wouldn't suck him up (which happened to my goldie spot (he is a tough little fella.. haha like nemo he swam down the pipe!)anywas, when I took him out he flipped out cuz of the net and every time I got close to him he'd jump (he is strong when he bumped the net you could feel how strong he was) and well he ripped his top fin and his tail just like a little sliver Any ideas on a safer removal? and any ideas on fixing his fin?  (I don't want to end up ruining his pretty fins, they are beautiful  

*V* & Real :shock:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

Keep his water clean and warm and his fins should heal ok. I use my hand to catch all my Bettas.


RC


----------



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

He likes to charge at my hands I dunno if I want to pick him up that way, is that the only other alternative?*ponders* :?:


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I use my hands because it's easier on teh fish and I've been doing it since about 1991. 


RC


----------



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

I see, I'm just scared he's gonna attack me *breathes deeply* don't fear the fish.... be the fish *giggles* Alright I'l try, Hey instead of making a new thread i'll ask here, He won't eat the bettamin tropical medley by tetra he sucks on it then spits it on. I tried my Goldfish Cumbles by wardley he does the same, sucks on them, then spits it out....

*V* & Real


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

give him a few days and he will start eating .


RC


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

I swear by brine shrimp nets, they are softer, because I can't bring myself either to touch the fish with my hands. I squirm every time I have to ... *yuk* ... just something about fish w/o breadcrumbs ... :lol:

The bettamin stuff, is it flakes? That may require some training. Some have "issues" with flakes.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

The medley is granules, I am pretty sure. 
He might not be used to being fed these and doesnt like them. Also they may be too hard to swallow, when I feed the bettas at work it takes them two or three times to get it down. Try regular betta food and maybe try some bloodworms


----------



## Real (Feb 13, 2005)

There is absolutly no way to catch him! I tried with my hand and he ripped his fins more trying to get away from me!*cries* his fins are ruined!!!!! I can't catch him! its impossible! any more suggestions?


----------



## thatsfishy (Jan 18, 2005)

You can try a small cup, let him swim into it, maybe by luring him with a pellet (just don't feed him before you try that).


----------

